# Trainer recommendations



## desant89 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there a recommendation link or anything on this site? Although Cooper seems pretty common, he really like to chew, and mostly on my wife. Just thinking that a trainer may be a good idea as it couldn't hurt. Thanks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

desant89 said:


> Although Cooper seems pretty common, he really like to chew, and mostly on my wife.


That's right, maybe he can chew on the trainer, instead ... "Mine" by Jean Donaldson 

http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=DTB740EBK EBOOK format, if you find it convenient...

PS don't think you need a trainer for that, but if you feel like doing more maybe you can join a dog club.


----------



## kingle (Feb 7, 2013)

When does he "chew" on your wife? What is your definition of chewing? Vizslas are a very mouthy breed and like to put their mouths on you.
If you don't train them to mouth softly when they are puppies, then you have a problem when they are older and have bigger teeth. Teach
him to grab a toy if he's biting when you first come home. Have a toy with you when you first come home and offer it to him. Give lots of praise
if he takes it instead of grabbing for you. Eventually he'll learn that you won't say hello and pet him unless he has a toy in his mouth.


----------

